# All F Types Disappear?



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

What would the world be like, if in an instant, all Feeling types disappeared off the face of the earth (perhaps simply replaced by 100% T types)? I'm not being evil here, there would certainly be some things missing that all people would miss.

I request that everyone making a post on this thread at least add one new observation to the scenario. I'm not certain of any of these, so feel free to disagree:

I think there would be a huge world deficit in early education, guidance counselors, volunteers and activists. Religion might take on a new light, it would perhaps dwindle. Saying things to strangers like "excuse me" or "have a nice day" (to a customer) would shrivel. Yes, I think Ts have a tendency to not take feelings into account, who woulda thought.
Poetry and romance novels would phase out and be replaced by cold epic literature. Murders of passion would happen far less often, while planned out murders that are difficult to investigate would happen more often. The world would be much more honest, black and white lies alike would dwindle, and so many relationships would crumble. Rap and dance music would become less popular and techno and classical would become more popular.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

What a interesting thread. If F were gone there would be no more suicides, art, love, and all that fun stuff. haha. There would be more wars also!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

No irrational manipulation. Ah! what a wonderful world that would be.:wink:


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Zulban said:


> Rap and dance music would become less popular and techno and classical would become more popular.


Just wondering, but why do you think some kinds of music would become less popular than others? And why did you choose these? I think all kind of music would become less popular, because for me music embodies my F side the most. And especially classical music. Sure, there are more mathematical composers out there like Bach or Mozart, but what about the great romantics like Wagner, Mahler, Brahms? That's music with a capital F, imvho.

With that art and literature without a purpose would dissapear, I'm afraid. And fairy tales. Booohoooo, I just love fairy tales, I make them up all the time. It would be sad, but on the other hand it wouldn't be, because if I would be a T too then, I probably wouldn't miss them.

Interesting topic, btw.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

If they were all to disappear, I may have had a hand in that.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I see the world being a better place if the ENTPs faded to exist not the Fs!

Yes some Fs are irrational. But if feelings diminished humanity will be left with utter bare animalistic desires... food, sex, shelter. and whats worse is that everybody will know the other's intentions. No Fs to ponder at. :dry:

It will be a boring animal world:bored:

i dont care if all the Ts hate me now. :wink:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

starrynights said:


> I see the world being a better place if the ENTPs faded to exist not the Fs!
> 
> Yes some Fs are irrational. But if feelings diminished humanity will be left with utter bare animalistic desires... food, sex, shelter. and whats worse is that everybody will know the other's intentions. No Fs to ponder at. :dry:
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if it's boring, as long as it's logical.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

If all the F types disappeared, then the more feeler-y of the T types would slowly transform into F's to at least some degree, and things would eventually even out and go back to normal.
Admit it, T's! It's true and you know it


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> It doesn't matter if it's boring, as long as it's logical.


so what if it's logical! where's the fun in that? wake up do XYZ go to bed. 

i hope u have a logical life man, i just dont wish mine is.

no offence


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

We shall not admit it. Emotions are completely unnecessary. :tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

without ENTPs, the world wouldn't develop very fast.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

starrynights said:


> so what if it's logical! where's the fun in that? wake up do XYZ go to bed.
> 
> i hope u have a logical life man, i just dont wish mine is.
> 
> no offence


just remember, a world without Fs has ISTPs and ENTPs to lay down the logical chaos


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> We shall not admit it. Emotions are completely unnecessary. :tongue:


ew

:bored::bored::bored::bored::bored:


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> If all the F types disappeared, then the more feeler-y of the T types would slowly transform into F's to at least some degree, and things would eventually even out and go back to normal.
> Admit it, T's! It's true and you know it


It's true.  But at least I wouldn't be one of them!
To add, I think "fuzzy" sciences would either be phased out or sharpened to follow a more clear and logical path. And snark would become a more accepted form of humor.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

if all F disapeared the beautiful architechture will dissapear 

and i still stand my ground about ENTPs spreading chaos. i have nothing against them though i love them.:bored:


----------



## ruyr (Jan 18, 2009)

All the great love stories would no longer be.

Gattaca style testing for relationship suitability.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

If all Fs disappeared, civilization would progress technologically much faster than it would develop spiritually, wars would be fought as strategic games using high-tech weapons to destroy as many people as possible without mercy, but nobody on either side would be sensitive enough to consider it a terrible thing. People would argue constantly instead of having actual cooperative conversations, but such arguments would be considered fun instead of painful. There would probably be some form of eugenics, and all breeding pairs would have to be tested for intelligence, health, and sanity before being allowed to procreate.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

snail said:


> wars would be fought as strategic games using high-tech weapons to destroy as many people as possible without mercy,


that actually sounds like fun


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Since the T preference is more common in males than females, either this T world would have fewer females, or there would be the same amount of females, but all Ts.

If there were fewer females, there would be increased competition for them, they would probably be enslaved and treated as valuable property for the purpose of breeding. 

If there were the same amount, but the ones that would have been F are now T, then gender discrimination would probably end because the stereotypes would have no basis in reality. Females and males would be of the same psychological gender, regardless of sexual preferences, and instead of all women being treated as exaggerated caricatures of the F flaws, there would just be dominance conflict issues and a lot of head-butting in marriages, assuming marriage would even exist in T world. The T types are less likely to play a submissive or cooperative role in a partnership. This might not be a problem if the dominance hierarchy is retained based on the P vs J preference, with the TJs being the new dominant partners over the TPs when there are no Fs to submit to them.

....either that or all relationships could be based on conflict, which probably wouldn't bother Ts at all.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lets not go there. :bored:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

What, you don't get a rush thinking about making a sweet little F male submit to you?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I know I don't:tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I was talking to Daylightsun! :shocked:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I know, I just had to give into my impulses and say it:tongue:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Rap and dance music would become less popular and techno and classical would become more popular.


I don't know how you came to this conclusion. Most rap/hip-hop is about money, violence, and objectifying women. There's nothing F about that. 

I would assume that most classical music is written and performed by Feelers.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

The sun would still be beautiful as it rises and sets, but who would see it?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

gOpheR said:


> The sun would still be beautiful as it rises and sets, but who would see it?


The ISTPs since they appreciate aesthetic things.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Everyone has an aesthetic... I imagine yours is quite different from mine, and if it isn't I'm sure it's for different reasons.


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

i believe the art of pole dancing would take a steep decline...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

gOpheR said:


> Everyone has an aesthetic... I imagine yours is quite different from mine, and if it isn't I'm sure it's for different reasons.


true, I like bright things that have warm colors (reminds me of burning).


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

slightlybatty said:


> i believe the art of pole dancing would take a steep decline...


Really, is this a world any of us want to live in?


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

I disagree with so many things said I don't know where to start! It has been very insightful hearing what people really think of Ts and Fs.

Who said marriage would cease to exist? What? I am a very strong T who has a high value on marriage or at least being faithful, so, might want to tighten that one up a little bit. The STJs will also fight for marriage.

Relationships really aren't about conflict or submission to me, so whoever said that, I also disagree.

I think people have misunderstood the distinction between logical and cold. Having tastes in art can be very logical. I should remind everyone that I'm an English major, so making sweeping claims about the end of literature strike me as ridiculous. Literature and the arts would simply change drastically. I'm sure I would enjoy everything it produces much more.

I made the assumption that F types are more likely to listen to rap and dance in clubs, and T types are more likely to listen to classical and techno. This is really just an intuitive guess.

Wars eh... Warfare would probably become cold like snail says. Governments might have more trouble raising passion against a world issue though.

Can't remember who said that: Ts would become more F like to adapt... The scenario is really just everyone's a huge T, end of story. Though you're probably right.

Maybe intense involvement in music _is_ an F thing...

I think I would want to live in this world, but I would never wish it be cast upon any F types. Also annihilating so many personalities seems extremely wasteful, plus I wouldn't know any of you F types here. I guess I wouldn't want this...


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

If all of the Fs were to disappear I'd be delighted yet sad at the same time :tongue: All the world would certainly be more practical, but at the expense of some type of fulfillment.

Maybe you (and I) can't provide emotional support to a friend, but perhaps you are pleased when that friend is able to help you in that way.

I've often thought about what my life would be like if I had an identical twin just like me. I've concluded that one of us would have killed the other and drank his blood.


----------



## something boring (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok, wow.... Feel the love... 
*rolls eyes*


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

snail said:


> If all Fs disappeared, civilization would progress technologically much faster than it would develop spiritually, wars would be fought as strategic games using high-tech weapons to destroy as many people as possible without mercy, but nobody on either side would be sensitive enough to consider it a terrible thing. People would argue constantly instead of having actual cooperative conversations, but such arguments would be considered fun instead of painful. There would probably be some form of eugenics, and all breeding pairs would have to be tested for intelligence, health, and sanity before being allowed to procreate.


I fail to see the dilemma. This almost seems like an utopia. roud:


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

I do sometimes wonder how people are not allowed to abuse their children, yet they are allowed to have a child if say, both partners have the recessive gene for "child's life is a gonna suck".


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Zulban said:


> I disagree with so many things said I don't know where to start! It has been very insightful hearing what people really think of Ts and Fs.
> 
> Who said marriage would cease to exist? What? I am a very strong T who has a high value on marriage or at least being faithful, so, might want to tighten that one up a little bit. The STJs will also fight for marriage.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of this, except for the parts on music. First of all, what do you mean by "intense involvement in music?" I would have considered myself very involved in music, and possibly other INTPs I've talked to. Secondly, I think you are quite off with the musical tastes. I don't think genre is as important as individual style of the artist. For instance, I think NTs often prefer complex music, something that is well-composed and conducive to analysis. Something like rap might appeal more to S types, not necessarily to T or F types. Of course, these are conjectures at most. I think the range of musical taste for either type and the reason an individual listens to some musician's music are too varied to say that a particular genre would be more or less popular in this hypothetical world.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Actually most rappers are T's (Radio rap = ESTP) (Underground rap = INTJ and ENTP, Shai say's "intelligent rap in other words"). This has actually been brought up before (the rap thing) and most rappers are among those types for the respective groups.
*


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Sifr said:


> I agree with most of this, except for the parts on music.


Well it's pretty easy to admit ignorance in this. My ideas here were almost entirely anecdotal (though not limited to myself in the case of techno... Not a fan). I was trying to throw the idea of music out there... Personally I can't ever see myself really _feeling_ music enough to sit at a piano for 12 hours straight, swaying back and forth, writing the sort of things I expect Fs to write. I assumed the same for other strong T types but I could be wrong.

One thing I am certain of though, is that certain genres of music would phase out and others phase in. That music thread we started should be enough of an indication of that. I am just not sure which genres mark the trends.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I suppose in a world of all Ts, everyone would like really complex, creative music with plenty of overlapping parts and symbolic lyrics, but the Feelers who are more likely to create that sort of music would be gone. The Ts would either have to learn to make the style of music they like to hear, or they would have to give up their addiction to it. INTJs and INTPs would be especially affected by this change, since the music they like is almost always written by Feelers. There are, of course, a few NT musicians who could carry on the traditions or who have a natural abilities in that area. Art would exist, but it would be more like this:










What I mean is that art would no longer be about communicating feelings, but would be about communicating creative ideas and interconnections between those ideas. It would be more about designing philosophical machines to express how the external, objective world is mentally processed and arranged in the artist's head than about how personal subjective experiences feel to the artist.


----------



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

If everyone was 100% T, there would be no feeling, we wouldn't miss anything.
Thus to say how you would feel about it would be irrelevant.

Would we strive to better ourselves? Would we fight? There is an emotional component here. We would rationally figure out the best way, and adapt to it, we wouldn't care about ourselves, our ideals, they are irrelevant in the face of reason.

But that is if everyone was 100% T and no feeling existed. I'm not sure if that is what you were discussing.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

LucasM said:


> But that is if everyone was 100% T and no feeling existed. I'm not sure if that is what you were discussing.


It is unclear 

That is an interesting proposal to say that T types enjoy the creations of exclusively F types. I'm not sure there can ever be any real proof of this, since we're all talking intuitively.

Would alcohol consumption rise, lower or stay about the same?


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

It would be a sad, lonely place, but of course not too many left would notice that, lol.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It is impossible to have pure T, without any F at all, and to still function. There would be total apathy, and nothing would happen. This is actually a positive thing, because if it were possible to have motivation without emotion, a person who was purely T would be a psychopath with no conscience. 

I was just discussing what would happen in a world where everyone favored the T preference, not in a world where all F qualities were entirely absent in each individual.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

snail said:


> It is impossible to have pure T, without any F at all, and to still function. There would be total apathy, and nothing would happen. This is actually a positive thing, because if it were possible to have motivation without emotion, a person who was purely T would be a psychopath with no conscience.
> 
> I was just discussing what would happen in a world where everyone favored the T preference, not in a world where all F qualities were entirely absent in each individual.


It would be like...dare I say it...the Animal Kingdom.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

snail said:


> It is impossible to have pure T, without any F at all, and to still function. There would be total apathy, and nothing would happen. This is actually a positive thing, because if it were possible to have motivation without emotion, a person who was purely T would be a psychopath with no conscience.
> 
> I was just discussing what would happen in a world where everyone favored the T preference, not in a world where all F qualities were entirely absent in each individual.


And without the T an F would succumb to non-sentience. The emotive drives of the F would undermine reasoning that is necessary for the implimentation of fair justice. It was not necessarily a T who presented the policy of an eye for an eye.. And it was not an 100% F that presented its alternative of passive resistance (an apathy to the use of force).

I might add that whole F ensues pure negative as well as positive emotions. A pure F with no T is nothing but a incoherent mess of groans, chirps and whines.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, I agree. It is impossible to function as a pure F without any T. Any "pure" type preference would create a non-functioning being.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

So are you two implying that when some sources tell me my Fe inferior function is or is not developed, that only has to do with how T I am? I think you should consider the possibility of a 100% T who still has a developed Fe inferior function. Someone who is an INTP still has that function. If you disagree I'd like to hear where you get this impression from, apart from personal intuition.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

By the system I am using, I meant that if you were 100% T you would be 0% F. If you were 80% T you would be 20% F. I was referring to the proportion of the preferences, not the strength of them. You weren't using the percentages in a comparative way, but were instead using them to describe the intensity of the preferences. By your system, you could be 100% T and still also be 100% F, or 60% F, or some other percentage. If that were the case, it would be possible to function with 100% T. What I meant was that if I had only T and no F, regardless of how T I am by whatever measurement system you are using, I would have no motivation to act, even toward self-preservation.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

snail said:


> By the system I am using, I meant that if you were 100% T you would be 0% F. If you were 80% T you would be 20% F. I was referring to the proportion of the preferences, not the strength of them. You weren't using the percentages in a comparative way, but were instead using them to describe the intensity of the preferences. By your system, you could be 100% T and still also be 100% F, or 60% F, or some other percentage. If that were the case, it would be possible to function with 100% T. What I meant was that if I had only T and no F, regardless of how T I am by whatever measurement system you are using, I would have no motivation to act, even toward self-preservation.


Incorrect. F is a preference for considering the ethical implications, and that which encroaches on principles. Emotion, itself is part of every complex organism. Even animals display emotion. Emotional expression is an affective communication system, that when used is aimed at motivating others. The difference here being, that in a world of Ts, even the "pure" ones by the scale you appropriate type to, the balancing act in motivation would occur under the logical viability of an action. Chances are an unbiased thought process being coming to a course of action is better required in numerous situations in a T society. Advanced technologically and ordered by well reasoned and tested laws, etc.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

It has been brought to my attention that I should bring something to everyone's attention. There is a large segment of the brain associated with desires and emotions. Surgical removal of this part, or an injury that kills this part, has an interesting result. The people do not become cold, rational, decision making robots. Instead whenever faced with any sort of arbitrary decision, they are paralyzed. This is because finding a purely logical reason for some of the silly choices in life is actually extremely difficult. Sometimes it is nicer and quicker just to have desires, emotions and instinct.

I really think a 100% T type can have a developed emotional side, and thus not have this problem.

I know I have this problem though. If I'm ever faced with a very stupid, simple choice, I am sometimes frozen for up to several minutes, just wondering what I should do. Yep I just stand there. For instance getting out of the shower. I often times cannot decide if I want to stop my shower or desire to make it longer, so I just stand there until the decision is obviously made for me. Isn't that so sad?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Brings the term "pruning up" a whole new significance. :laughing:


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Brings the term "pruning up" a whole new significance. :laughing:


First the irony, now this? I can't take this incredible humor


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

You may just have some exaggerated release of magnificent mirth.. An explosion perhaps.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Zulban said:


> I really think a 100% T type can have a developed emotional side, and thus not have this problem.


If, in fact, you are talking about the Thinking in MBTI jargon, then the whole idea of T types being emotionless is utterly absurd to begin with. Thinking does not mean "degree to which one is lacking in emotion," it means "degree to which emotive reasoning is used to make a decision." Of course a strong T can have emotions. It is simply that such a person would see absolutely no advantage in using emotions to "judge," even in social situations. Perhaps, instead of being emotionless, the person who is 100% T rather tries to rationalize it. It certainly wouldn't be like a T (an NT, at least) to simply let anything, let alone emotion, remain a wild card, especially since emotions are such an integral part of human cognition. I think that in a world of "pure" T types, emotion would not be ignored, and certainly not removed. 

Anyway, if my understanding of the T preference is correct, the people of this world would strive to be far more independent than what we have in real life. Imports would trickle to a minimum and all nations would strive to be self-sufficient. I can't say that importing goods would stop altogether, as there is still a rational basis for international trade. However, a nation of the T world would be horrified at the idea of importing more goods and services than exporting or producing for itself. As a result, the people would be highly resourceful in an attempt to reduce dependence on others, particularly resource-deficient nations, and wars for resources would steeply decline (if not disappear altogether). Debts would almost cease to exist. There would be a strong competitive atmosphere (although, again, there is rational basis for plenty of cooperative behaviors, assuming the economic definition of "rationality"). Yeah, I was paying attention in economics. :wink:

Also, I wonder how religion would be affected. I think religion would be carried on by some, I imagine, but the practice of it would change, naturally.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*You mentioned the Music Thread. I believe all we've learned from that is that Type really doesn't account taste. A lot of the people have named multiply genres and a lot of us have said "I listen to everything" or my little rule for music "Judge by Artist/Musician not by genre."

I believe that personal taste is that other 15 (or was it 25 percent?) percent that Jung was talking about.
*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Th3 Bad Wolf said:


> You mentioned the Music Thread. I believe all we've learned from that is that Type really doesn't account taste. A lot of the people have named multiply genres and a lot of us have said "I listen to everything" or my little rule for music *"Judge by Artist/Musician not by genre."*


Agreed. Especially the bold part. 



> I believe that personal taste is that other 15 (or was it 25 percent?) percent that Jung was talking about.


Um, what are _you_ talking about? 15/25% of what?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Sifr said:


> Um, what are _you_ talking about? 15/25% of what?


*I believe I've read somewhere that Jung believe that our type only made up 75 or 85 percent of us and that the other 25 or 15 percent could not be typed.

P.S. All of it was the bold part.
*


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Th3 Bad Wolf said:


> P.S. All of it was the bold part.


Hilarious. :laughing:

At least personally speaking, I sampled the first maybe dozen pages of music, and I could only ever stand the INTP and maybe sometimes INFP music. This alone should indicate there is at least a minor trend. I won't say all "anti-T" music would be wiped out, but I will say it will become less popular. T music is probably extremely difficult to track down, I won't argue that.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Hilarious. :laughing:
> 
> At least personally speaking, I sampled the first maybe dozen pages of music, and I could only ever stand the INTP and maybe sometimes INFP music. This alone should indicate there is at least a minor trend. I won't say all "anti-T" music would be wiped out, but I will say it will become less popular. T music is probably extremely difficult to track down, I won't argue that.


*"INTP, and INFP" How does that equal T music? I would think that equals INTP and INFP music by your logic. Most of the ENTPs say they listen to everything. Most INTJs I know listen to a hell of alot of different genres, and most ENTJs hate music because they can't stand anything that doesn't make them money, or their daylight and like a lot of different genres.*


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Th3 Bad Wolf said:


> "INTP, and INFP" How does that equal T music? I would think that equals INTP and INFP music by your logic.


I was establishing trends between MB types and music. If there are trends in general, then it is not hard to see how there might be F and T trends.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Zulban said:


> I was establishing trends between MB types and music. If there are trends in general, then it is not hard to see how there might be F and T trends.


*I see what you mean but I think that each genre has something for both F & T, and no one genre is either. All you have to do is look for it. *


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Th3 Bad Wolf said:


> *I see what you mean but I think that each genre has something for both F & T, and no one genre is either. All you have to do is look for it. *


If I had magical powers I would conduct a survey of MB types and music. Alas it is too much work.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Zulban said:


> If I had magical powers I would conduct a survey of MB types and music. Alas it is too much work.


*How would this survey go done because you have pretty much every type here. *


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Well mostly I'm having issues with how to conduct it, what categories, how to categorize effectively and meaningfully.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Well mostly I'm having issues with how to conduct it, what categories, how to categorize effectively and meaningfully.


*I understand, there are over 1000 genres or something like that. *


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

Beloved said:


> I don't know how you came to this conclusion. Most rap/hip-hop is about money, violence, and objectifying women. There's nothing F about that


Yes but you are talking in terms of the producers. T's usually find these things silly since many of these things can get one put into prison, with the exception of serial killers there aren't alot of T's in prison since most crimes are done on an angry impulse.


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

Business would become much more efficient but at the same time alot of people would suffer at the hands of greedy executives.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Count Dusseldorf said:


> Yes but you are talking in terms of the producers. T's usually find these things silly since many of these things can get one put into prison, with the exception of serial killers there aren't alot of T's in prison since most crimes are done on an angry impulse.


Really? I thought that most crimes were committed by people who didn't care about others. Impulse doesn't necessarily come from the F, and I've seen more Ts become threatening and violent when angry than Fs. Because their Feelings are usually immature and poorly developed, they often have trouble dealing with them when they do happen. If you don't believe me about the impulse thing, just observe an ESTP for a while. I'd really like to see the type percentages of people in prison, because I think you would be surprised.


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

snail said:


> Really? I thought that most crimes were committed by people who didn't care about others. Impulse doesn't necessarily come from the F, and I've seen more Ts become threatening and violent when angry than Fs. Because their Feelings are usually immature and poorly developed, they often have trouble dealing with them when they do happen. If you don't believe me about the impulse thing, just observe an ESTP for a while. I'd really like to see the type percentages of people in prison, because I think you would be surprised.


Most T's don't care about others but we also think about the consaquences of our actions, for example I have thought about doing alot of things out of anger but havent done them because of the consaquences. With many T's the frontel lobe wins out over the more emotional parts of the brain because they are more worried about what is going to happen to them in the long run rather than hurting the other person because they are mad.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Count Dusseldorf said:


> Most T's don't care about others but we also think about the consaquences of our actions, for example I have thought about doing alot of things out of anger but havent done them because of the consaquences. With many T's the frontel lobe wins out over the more emotional parts of the brain because they are more worried about what is going to happen to them in the long run rather than hurting the other person because they are mad.


The indifference to others you reference can also be used to argue the other way. However, I have indeed met plenty of angry T types. They can probably hold their temper for a while, but it overcomes them sometimes (I have seen it in my ISTP father and ESTJ mother, even myself). All it takes is one lapse in judgment to land a person in jail. 

Anyway, you yourself say that people would suffer more at the hands of greedy executives. Is it so difficult to believe that the same people would not have the same motivation driving other criminal acts? I can easily see an ENTP, for example, as a mastermind criminal or rebellious citizen. It is a challenge to go against the system of law enforcement, it is an inherently anti-authoritarian act, and several ENTPs I know mention a sort of amorality--there is no right or wrong, only limitations. It's said that Ted Kaczinsky, the Unabomber, was an INTP. His reason for his actions? He was propagating a message, above all. Furthermore, people can also be political prisoners. In the more tyrannical regimes, any type is likely to be incarcerated, simply for speaking out against the ruling force. Finally, INTs are also likely to use or advocate legalization of controlled substances. Plenty of INTs advocate marijuana use, but since it is currently illegal, INTs who use it can be caught and thrown in jail. 

The motivation for various crimes is far from being a single variable; people are also in prison for the sake of rebellion, political protest, and even the sake of playing a game with law enforcement. I daresay that some people are even imprisoned for acts which should not be criminal.


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sifr said:


> The indifference to others you reference can also be used to argue the other way. However, I have indeed met plenty of angry T types. They can probably hold their temper for a while, but it overcomes them sometimes (I have seen it in my ISTP father and ESTJ mother, even myself). All it takes is one lapse in judgment to land a person in jail.
> 
> Anyway, you yourself say that people would suffer more at the hands of greedy executives. Is it so difficult to believe that the same people would not have the same motivation driving other criminal acts? I can easily see an ENTP, for example, as a mastermind criminal or rebellious citizen. It is a challenge to go against the system of law enforcement, it is an inherently anti-authoritarian act, and several ENTPs I know mention a sort of amorality--there is no right or wrong, only limitations. It's said that Ted Kaczinsky, the Unabomber, was an INTP. His reason for his actions? He was propagating a message, above all. Furthermore, people can also be political prisoners. In the more tyrannical regimes, any type is likely to be incarcerated, simply for speaking out against the ruling force. Finally, INTs are also likely to use or advocate legalization of controlled substances. Plenty of INTs advocate marijuana use, but since it is currently illegal, INTs who use it can be caught and thrown in jail.
> 
> The motivation for various crimes is far from being a single variable; people are also in prison for the sake of rebellion, political protest, and even the sake of playing a game with law enforcement. I daresay that some people are even imprisoned for acts which should not be criminal.


Well said, You seem to be more knowledgeable then myself.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Count Dusseldorf said:


> Well said, You seem to be more knowledgeable then myself.


Never before in the history of this forum have I seen such a humble conceit. Good work count


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

Zulban said:


> Never before in the history of this forum have I seen such a humble conceit. Good work count


Thank you, the way I see it going down like a jackass doesn't do any good so I might as well be humble.


----------



## kwomack (Jun 30, 2011)

Hm... I don't think it would be too bad


----------



## Elliepop (Jul 4, 2011)

We would all become Vulcans.


----------



## shampoo (Jun 4, 2011)

The first thing which comes to my mind is...'robotic'..there will probably be less crime...more structure and order...and over the years the brain sizes will grow!


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Elitist Ts (especially NTs) would finally have to get off their high horse when they have concrete evidence that there are plenty of drama queens that are Ts and that being one type doesn't make you inherently more logical or intelligent.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

> Most T's don't care about others but *we also think about the consaquences of our actions*, for example I have thought about doing alot of things out of anger but havent done them because of the consaquences.* With many T's the frontel lobe wins out over the more emotional parts of the brain because they are more worried about what is going to happen to them in the long run rather than hurting the other person because they are mad.*


There is no non-emotional reason to be concerned with your long-term interests, emotion determines your 'interests' to begin with. There is no non-emotional reason to bother surviving, avoid pain or to do anything.

'Feelers' are not more emotional than thinkers are, they just take people/social implications and emotions into consideration when it comes to making decisions or evaluating things. So do thinkers but they 'consciously' justify their decisions with objective/impersonal criteria.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

This thread is so full of stereotypes that I don't even know where to begin...


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Eerie said:


> This thread is so full of stereotypes that I don't even know where to begin...


Yes, but it's from 2009, so all the posters are long dead.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

We wouldn't have to deal with typist feelers....

I am glad this thread died.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I actually think the world would be a more peaceful place. People wouldn't be ruled by their egos and passions - only on what makes overall sense. Sure, there'd be disputes based on conflicts of self-interest, but they'd probably be settled far more rationally, just make deals and negotiations.


----------



## bluenlgy (Apr 27, 2011)

starri said:


> I see the world being a better place if the ENTPs faded to exist not the Fs!


Thank you for standing up for all SJs. Ever thought about changing your type? Both ISTJ and ISFJ would love you to join. ISTP can be a good choice for brain surgery operator.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

lol...amusing. The world wouldn't be run by egos without F's? Pretty sure any personality type can be overly emotional and egotistical.


----------



## athenasgriffin (Jul 15, 2011)

I think the T's would miss us. But they would fail to realize that the emptiness in their chests was because of lack of us.

Have fun science-ing out that.

(Not that I don't think you guys could, I have the utmost faith in your abilities. Just that the loss of the humanity within yourselves would be. . .lamentable.)



. . . It would seem I am late for the party.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Zaria said:


> And especially classical music. Sure, there are more mathematical composers out there like Bach or Mozart, but what about the great romantics like Wagner, Mahler, Brahms? That's music with a capital F, imvho.


I definitely agree, I even think that some of Mozart can be very romantic and full of feeling. Like this: 





I think music would still exist in a world with all Ts but it would be interpreted differently. Classical music would probably be listened to from a more analytical perspective rather than an expressive one. I can imagine Ts being fascinated with the structure of music, especially more complex types of music. And classical music (and jazz) can offer a lot of complexity. (as well as a lot of expressive beauty)


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Though a world filled with Ts would be something I'd like to see, I undoubtedly think I would like it much. Part of the human culture is the various ideas that both Ts and Fs contributed to society; each balancing the others' way of moving forward as a species. 

I'm pretty confident in thinking that if Ts were 100% of the population that there would still be wars and there would still be great breakthroughs that propel the society--- the only difference would probably be how it is conducted; which is inhumanely.

In short, the world would no longer be humane. Would this slow the process of human development or would it expedite it? I'm not sure on that one.


----------

